# OEM CD Player JAMMED:HELP!!



## Guest (Feb 9, 2003)

I have a 98 SEntra with OEM AM/FM/CASS/CD. My CD player won;t eject my CD and the display reads ERR. HELP!!! I want my CD back.

Anybody know how to get the CD out? Then I can go and get a new unit.

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

take the oem cd player out and take it apart since it is no good anymore and go ahead and replace it with a new one


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

i hope that's not your favorite cd that got stuck. try to look at your owners manual. maybe they have some solutions..


----------



## SE-R_03 (May 27, 2005)

The first thing you should do is to disconnect the power to the radio for about five minutes. That way if there was any kind of electronic error, it will be fixed. If it still is not ejecting and giving you the error message, you will need to take it apart or have someone take it apart to get your CD. If you need someone to do this let me know. I have been in this industry for quite a while now.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

SE-R_03 said:


> The first thing you should do is to disconnect the power to the radio for about five minutes. That way if there was any kind of electronic error, it will be fixed. If it still is not ejecting and giving you the error message, you will need to take it apart or have someone take it apart to get your CD. If you need someone to do this let me know. I have been in this industry for quite a while now.


The industry of what exactly? My four year old sister could have told me it needed to be taken apart to get the cd. Lets review, option a: give to some newb that he doesnt know to make a simple repair, option b: do it his self. Wonder wich he will pick? Its already broken and he said hes getting a new one all he has to do is beat the shit out of it till he has access to the cd.


----------



## SE-R_03 (May 27, 2005)

After taking advice from your 4 year old sister, we all know where you stand. Unlike you my friend, I do this (myself) on a day to day basis. I may be a newb on this forum, but your a novice when it comes to anything to do with car audio. That's apparent. If you learn to read and pay attention a little more you would know that I was talking about the car "AUDIO" Industry. Considering that is the subject we are in. You are like every other person I have dealt with, you try to sound intelligent to everybody and make yourself sound stupid. Your way of getting his CD out, he might as well forget about the CD. Beating the shit out of it will only destroy his CD not retrieve it. If he doesn't know how to do it, he needs to have somebody who does know what their doing do it. Whether it be me or a friend of his, it doesn't matter. He'll scratch the hell out of his cd if he doesn't know what he is doing.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

SE-R_03 said:


> After taking advice from your 4 year old sister, we all know where you stand. Unlike you my friend, I do this (myself) on a day to day basis. I may be a newb on this forum, but your a novice when it comes to anything to do with car audio. That's apparent. If you learn to read and pay attention a little more you would know that I was talking about the car "AUDIO" Industry. Considering that is the subject we are in. You are like every other person I have dealt with, you try to sound intelligent to everybody and make yourself sound stupid. Your way of getting his CD out, he might as well forget about the CD. Beating the shit out of it will only destroy his CD not retrieve it. If he doesn't know how to do it, he needs to have somebody who does know what their doing do it. Whether it be me or a friend of his, it doesn't matter. He'll scratch the hell out of his cd if he doesn't know what he is doing.


I am not the one claiming to know about car audio. The beat the shit out of it part was a joke. :thumbup: My point is it is not hard to take apart a cd player to get a cd out that is broken and you dont need to put it back together. The exact same thing happened to my DVD player.


----------



## SE-R_03 (May 27, 2005)

Look, I really don't care if you believe that I know anything about car audio. You didn't post the initial question. It doesn't even matter if 'skylark' believes me. I don't know how much he knows about taking the CD player apart. Sometimes, depending on the CD player, it can be a real B!tch to just get the CD out, especially if it is a 6-disc unit. I don't believe he has that, but who cares. I just gave the option. It's up to him to decide.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Feb 9th, 2003.... GODDAM! I hope he wasn't waiting around all this time for you to chime in. :thumbup:


----------

